# Drooping, twisting seedlings



## BHO (Aug 14, 2007)

NB strain, Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil, 600Watt HPS 3.5 feet from plant tips.  Temps range from 68 at night to 80 during peak of the day.  

Drooping leaves, not limp but sort of firmly drooping.  Color is even green.  Slightly twisted (not curling under, not curling up, but slight twisting)

I thought I might be underwatering since I let top 1/2 inch of soil dry completely before watering.  I gave one a good water until it drained out of the holes and leaves did not pick up.  
I thought maybe I overwatered because I withheld water from the other and it picked back up.  Now I have one drooping plant drying out but it hasnt picked up yet and the soil is kinda dry.  Still they are both a little twisted..

What could be going wrong? Any (experienced) help is much appreciated!!


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 14, 2007)

is this wat ur talking about..???


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 14, 2007)

im sure they are fine....i have had some seedlings come out very strange looking and twist all over the place....if ur soil is fine and ur NOT adding nutes yet, wait a month about...then they are just growing...let the soil dry out they will be fine if there isnt enuff water they will either just topple over on them selves or just wilt slowly post up pics if you can


----------



## BHO (Aug 14, 2007)

Shakey B0n3S said:
			
		

> is this wat ur talking about..???


 
That is exactly what I'm talkin about with the twisting

As far as the drooping goes, one of them is still drooping and the soil is pretty dry now...but it didnt pick up when it was fully watered, either.  
I'm kinda stumped there..but it still seems to be growing well

the drooping looks like what you'd expect, kind of like a birds wings pointing down as if in flight.  It starts drooping midway down the leaf and the tips point toward the soil.  The color is a medium-deep green and even throughout the leaf.  The middle leaf vein/stem is yellow.  Thanx!!


----------



## BHO (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh, btw, i'm too scared to post pictures...  sorry bro i hope u can visualise   Peace!


----------



## BHO (Aug 14, 2007)

after a second look at the droopy one, it does have small spots of leaf near the leaf stem that are a little darker green than the rest of the leaf.  I'm guessing this is over watering..the top 1/4 inch of soil is dry  now..i'm going to see if witholding water for the rest of the day picks them back up and let yas know how it turns out!


----------



## BHO (Aug 15, 2007)

can't get the pics on here, i donno what the problem is but it takes forever to upload pics and i'm on highspeed internet.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

MarP is workin on the main page today...try resizing them to 800x600 pixels. might load faster.


----------



## BHO (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah i resized to 480 pixels, total file size is 111 KB and file is jpeg... still will not load.  says fails to load..so no pics 

*DSC00155.JPG*:
		Upload of file failed.

donno whats goin on :/  i'm just hopin my transmission is not being intercepted


----------



## BHO (Aug 16, 2007)

So i figured it out now 

here are the pics, please help me diagnose this!!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 16, 2007)

they look alright, I have a couple of starts right now that look like that.
but I notice you might want to add some dirt to the cups.
Also how often are you watering? way I do it is I pick up the cup once when dry...then get a feel for it right after water. I have AC running so my R/H is very low right now. I have to water a lil everyday. but I pick the cups up and got the feel for when they are dry and when they still got enough water to last another day.
The 1/4 inch rule never worked for me in starter cups/pots. Only 3 gallon+ sizes.


----------



## BHO (Aug 16, 2007)

yeah my humidity is around 38 :/
I am watering once they feel light.  Thats about once a day

I have been holding off on the watering lately when they feel light, because I thought I was over watering..I'm still gettin the hang of this

I bought a moisture meter today, though.  All of my plants read "dry" on the meter.. So now i'm not sure if i'm over or under watering

Which does it look like??


----------



## Mutt (Aug 16, 2007)

to be truly honest...neither one...........those plants look just fine. In the very begining stage they look like that. Nothing to fret. keep doin what your doing to be totally honest.
I would add some dirt tho. you can cover those stems up to the base of the plant. 

what you have to watch for is yellowing (low N), spotting (PH prob), massive drooping (way overwatering or rootbound) or leaf edges curling up. (sign of heat stress). Those are the first problems to pop up...and you have none. . at this age they don't eat (no ferts yet)...they drink and like light. thats about it.

So don't worry about em. Start a grow journal up so we can watch and maybe give you a heads up when we all see something.


----------

